# Jaeger Le Coulture Masterquartz ( 's )



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Pick up these 2 recently...neither was working but are both in pretty good cosmetic condition.

Despite knowing nothing about these movements, i decided to ' have a go ' i now have one partially working one and one non-runner...both though have the exact same fault to do with the stem retaining spring/lever..its broken...most likely a common problem.




























Anybody know much about these movements...were they generic and used by others...or just JLC..Cal 352.



















I would dearly love to get them going again...yes even the goldplated one.....!!! They are great looking, and and very heavy 70's peices...

Help with advice, info, spares or the location of somebody who will still work on these would be appreciated..

Regards Keith.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so i have found out its the same as the Girard-Perregaux, as the 2 companies were in partnership.....would imagine there are other makes out there with the same movement as well....

All i need now is a cheap working donor/donors....so come on..somebody must have some bits/watches etc....happy to trade barter or steal!!! 

Keith


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

You should be able to pick up a GP for less than Â£100.

I do like the steel one btw


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Can't find much on them at all, apart from the GP connection, someone else also mentions motorola :huh:

There are also one or 2 references to this movement on a polish collectors forum.................. I'm not helping much am I


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

This sounds like it could be a bit of a 'mare to sort out.

Hope you get it sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Early 70's Favre Leuba quartz, used these movements too.

Superb watches you've got there, especially the gold one :wub:

Good luck fixing them, the Cal 352 is a favourite of mine, I have 4 of the GP ones 

If you've got the Doensen book this movement is mentioned in there. This series of movements won an accuracy award in the early 70's.

Dave


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith theyre 35x movts... any 351/2/3 wil fit 

I have a couple of thse and theyre great, but parts are very hard to find. I have the really rare marble GP for sale in the sales forum if anyone wants one of these...  

All these watches (JLC, GP, FL) use the same type of bracelet and it rocks. this is one of my fave bracelets of all time, really sold and well made - industrial strength etc


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

v someone else also mentions motorola Could well be.... The integrated circuit is manufactured by Motorola...it has their graphic "M" on the chip

Roger


----------

